
California will pay people unable to work because of Covid-19, and their carers - pmoriarty
https://www.cdph.ca.gov/Programs/OPA/Pages/NR20-012.aspx
======
dang
Please don't editorialize titles by cherry-picking a detail. If you want to
say what you think is important about an article, that's fine, but please do
so in a comment. Then your view is on a level playing field with everyone
else's.

" _Please use the original title, unless it is misleading or linkbait; don 't
editorialize._"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
pmiller2
This isn't a cherry-picked detail. It's the second major point of the article,
and, arguably, the most important point.

~~~
dang
"Second"/"arguably" restates the issue. That's editorializing. HN submitters
need to use the title field for articles' actual titles, rewriting them only
if they're misleading or linkbait, and then only in ways that are accurate and
neutral.

Unlike on some other social news sites, on Hacker News submitting an article
confers no special rights over the submission and, in particular, no right to
frame for others what they should consider important. Titles are the most
powerful influence on threads—by far, actually—so this is a big deal.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&qu...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&query=by%3Adang%20%22level%20playing%20field%22&sort=byDate&type=comment)

~~~
pmiller2
No, I'm sorry, it is not editorializing. You are right that the title has a
huge influence on the submission's fate. When an article buries the lede that
far, I want it exposed in the submission title.

------
fatjokes
I think people and small businesses are going to need a bailout, similar to
the banks during the Great Recession. I wonder a) would the gov't do it and b)
what will be the financial impact. W.r.t. (b), the banks were able to pay back
the funds with interest. I don't expect that will be the case for individuals
and small businesses.

~~~
chillacy
There's talk about cutting checks to Americans directly in the mainstream now
(MSNBC). It's almost UBI-esque (it's at least technically a "conditional cash
transfer program").

The reasoning being that right now they're just doing rate cuts, but that only
affects investment at the top level, it does nothing to help the americans
living paycheck to paycheck.

~~~
pmiller2
I haven't seen that. Do you have a link?

~~~
chillacy
Here's a compilation:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1wbBvQ0j_E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1wbBvQ0j_E)

------
markdown
Related: [https://www.worldbank.org/en/news/press-
release/2020/03/03/w...](https://www.worldbank.org/en/news/press-
release/2020/03/03/world-bank-group-announces-up-to-12-billion-immediate-
support-for-covid-19-country-response)

------
kevindong
The range for disability insurance payouts in California is $50-$1300 per
week.

> For claims beginning on or after January 1, 2020, weekly benefits range from
> $50 to a maximum of $1,300. To qualify for the maximum weekly benefit amount
> ($1,300) you must earn at least $28,145.01 in a calendar quarter during your
> base period. Your WBA may vary if you receive other income (such as sick
> leave pay, paid time off, etc.) while receiving DI benefits from the EDD.

[https://www.edd.ca.gov/Disability/Calculating_DI_Benefit_Pay...](https://www.edd.ca.gov/Disability/Calculating_DI_Benefit_Payment_Amounts.htm)

~~~
ac29
Keep in mind disability payments aren't taxable. Even in California, its a
workable amount of money (though maybe a little uncomfortable if you make well
over $100k/year).

------
allovernow
This virus is going to expose so many institutional problems that have
infested the American system as we've enjoyed decades of excessive comfort,
breeding complacency and incompetence.

Take notes, the next few months will produce enough material for an
encyclopedia, if you're the book writing type. The entire geopolitical stage
is already being disturbed.

Hell, if all of the shit happening before the virus wasn't enough, on top of
what's already going on internationally and domestically from the virus alone,
oil prices just fell 30%. The world is changing, right now, and it is
absolutely morbidly fascinating.

~~~
H8crilB
I wonder why this virus will and not H1N1?

I still remember how scared people were during that pandemic.

~~~
allovernow
Because this virus is far more virulent. China Italy just put 16 million
people on lockdown overnight.

This time it isn't just a scare.

~~~
useragent86
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2009_flu_pandemic#United_State...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2009_flu_pandemic#United_States)

 _CDC estimates that between 43 million and 89 million cases of 2009 H1N1
occurred between April 2009 and 10 April 2010. The mid-level in this range is
about 61 million people infected with 2009 H1N1._

 _CDC estimates that between about 195,000 and 403,000 H1N1-related
hospitalizations occurred between April 2009 and 10 April 2010. The mid-level
in this range is about 274,000 2009 H1N1-related hospitalizations._

 _CDC estimates that between about 8,870 and 18,300 2009 H1N1-related deaths
occurred between April 2009 and 10 April 2010. The mid-level in this range is
about 12,470 2009 H1N1-related deaths._

------
pmiller2
> Individuals who are unable to work due to having or being exposed to
> COVID-19 (certified by a medical professional) can file a Disability
> Insurance (DI) claim.

> Disability Insurance provides short-term benefit payments to eligible
> workers who have full or partial loss of wages due to a non-work-related
> illness, injury, or pregnancy. Benefit amounts are approximately 60-70
> percent of wages (depending on income) and range from $50 - $1,300 a week.

This isn't going to be enough to cover a lot of peoples' monthly expenses.
After taxes, $1300/week barely covers my rent, much less food and other
necessities.

Edit: does anyone downvoting care to actually explain why they disagree? Or,
are y'all just offended by the statement?

~~~
hyperdunc
A perceived sense of entitlement, perhaps? Do people have the right to
maintain their lifestyles during tragedy at the expense of their fellow
taxpayers? In some cases, maybe, but it also doesn't hurt to prepare so one
can weather a crisis without being too reliant on others.

~~~
ceejayoz
A cap of $1,300 a week means more than just a lifestyle cut in some areas of
California.

~~~
pkaye
How much are other states giving?

~~~
pmiller2
How is that relevant, when the article is referencing California specifically?

~~~
pkaye
Because everyone is complaining about the amount of the benefits in
California. I want to see what other states offer in comparison.

~~~
pmiller2
The point is, it's probably not enough to live on for people who may already
be in a precarious financial state, anyway. No comparison is needed to make
that point.

~~~
pkaye
Sure but it looks like most states don't offer anything better. Most offer
none.

